# Castnet quick fix



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

I cut my teeth throwing a castnet, but never worked on them much.
Got this 12 foot bait net and there was about 5 feet of the lead line detached.
So, I thought I would put a use to all those tiny zip ties that are too small for most jobs, and 80 or so zip ties later, she is ready to go. 
I pulled them tight, cut the excess and threw it in the front yard. Have to excuse the opening, I'm old, the net is 12 foot and I was on level ground.


----------



## missplaced_idahoan (Feb 2, 2013)

still a nice throw, and good thinking!


----------

